# Running a 48v controller and motor --- on a 60v system. Doable?



## rayhaque (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a 60v system (five batteries) and I want to upgrade my motor and controller without changing up the charging system.

I have been looking at a Golden Motor 5Kw and their VEC 300 controller. The specs say that the controller will take anything from 48V to 72V DC. And the motor can accept anything from 48V to 120V DC. So does that mean it's safe to supply it with 60v DC?

I don't want to buy something this expensive and blow it up upon first use.  Also, I know controllers are usually pre-programmed to a certain range of settings. Is it smart enough to fire up on 60v so that I can configure the settings for a 48V motor?

** NOTE: This is a cross-post from the Goldenmotor.com forums. Just trying to get as much expert feedback as I can! **

Thanks,
-Ray


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

If the controller is rated for the voltage and power level then there is absolutely no danger of failure.


----------



## rayhaque (Apr 1, 2013)

bigmotherwhale said:


> If the controller is rated for the voltage and power level then there is absolutely no danger of failure.


The sales folks over at Goldenmotor.com agree with you. But this same woman tried to sell me a 72v kit for my 60v system. And when I suggested that 60v wouldn't drive the motor completely, she agreed, and sent me a quote for a 48v. 

Another fella over at the Goldenmotor forums (a self-proclaimed old-timer) says he has never heard of applying over the standard voltage because the controller is only *switching* the power and not *regulating* it!

I am going to go ahead and bite the bullet and buy the 48v kit. So I guess we will see. I am weighing my options on what I can do. After a lot of digging, I have only found a few motors that are rated for 60v (all from unknowns in China). And I have already burned through an el-cheapo 60v controller from an unknown!

I figure if I have to, I will be removing a battery and changing out my charging system to step the vehicle down to 48v.


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

For a street legal vehicle you will need 96v.
Please check that out,


----------



## rayhaque (Apr 1, 2013)

theguyed said:


> For a street legal vehicle you will need 96v.
> Please check that out,


Not sure what you mean with the 96v? I'm in Ohio. And for street legal, it has to meet DOT specifications (turn signals, headlights, etc), and it must be classified as a low speed vehicle. 

I don't think they care what sort of motor I have, or the voltage I have running it. So long as I stay at or under 25 mph on public roads.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, I realise that standards the world over are different. My Legally registered Sirion is 84v nominal through an AXE 7245 with overvoltage auto cut-off at 90v. The battery pack will charge up 100v, then settle between 89-92v.This only takes between 5-10 minutes.A Melbourne Subaru Sherpa runs at 36v. Here over 60v is considered high voltage, but any electric car voltage for road use requires a certificate of compliance from a licensed general electrician( not auto electrician) which meets AS 3000/ 2000 There was an earlier thread where the owner had a contactor setup which bypassed one battery until the pack dropped to the auto-cutoff level, then the extra battery cut in. I don't know if pack balance with lead was an issue.


----------

